# I'll offer some good senior news, too!



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Simply put: Sashas Blend works! I am so happy - and I would wholeheartedly recommend it for anyone's senior who is feeling the effects of age and/or arthritis.

I put my dear girl on Sashas Blend about 6 weeks ago now - on the recommendation of my vet. She was regularly very stiff, and after swimming or a big walk/fetch, she could hardly move - nevermind get on and off my bed or the couch. She had bad days/nights where she couldn't settle. She'd lie down, get up 2 minutes later, walk two steps, lie down, then repeat. It was heartbreaking to see her so uncomfortable. And her limp was no longer intermittent, but constant. She suddenly seemed like a very old dog.

Well, fast forward to this week, and I realize I haven't seen her stiff or achy in at least a week or two (even though she's started playing ball in the fields again, now that it's cooler) and her limp is GONE!! The vet told me it would take a good four weeks to see results. Well, it was well worth the wait! And it's worth the fishy stinkiness of the powder!  I cannot believe she eats it, but thankfully she does. I am so thankful that it is working for her!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

That is definitely wonderful news!!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

YAY, that is indeed great news for Tesia. So pleased to hear that Sasha's Blend is working for her.

I am going to file this information in my bank of golden nuggets I have gleaned from this site. 

I hope it continues to keep her arthritis symptoms at bay! 
So a play date is definitely in order for our girls!

Kim


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

This is wonderful!!!! I will have to remember this for future use.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tessia*

So glad to hear that Tessia is doing so well with Sasha's Blend!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so glad Sasha's blend is working for your girl! Great news!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you all! It's so nice to share some happiness here. Honestly, it's one of those "I wouldn't believe it if I couldn't see it" situations. When the vet recommended it, I sort of thought, well, I'll try - and I was hopeful - but I didn't really think Tesia would be running and playing ball again - especially since she was clearly uncomfortable even after swimming. Well, I took her to play twice this week - and she runs hard! - and I was SO happy to see HER happy and running and then pain-free.

Small things can seem so huge. I'm just so happy she's feeling better. I going to CANCEL the vet appointment I made a couple weeks ago to have her limp checked this week!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Does it work for people too?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that's wonderful news! Also filing that in the back of my memory bank....


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

jimla said:


> Does it work for people too?


LOL - was thinking the same thing. 

Glad that this is helping your girl and will have to file this information for future use, if needed.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is wonderful news


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

jimla said:


> Does it work for people too?


Ha! Well, I'll tell you (and C's Mom) what I told my mum, who also asked. If you can manage to eat the stuff you deserve to never feel pain again (did I mention it smells AWFUL? Think fish plant... that hasn't been cleaned in a while...).


----------

